# Ammo prices



## Gilligan

...are truly insane!  I never thought I'd see the day when 9mm luger. .45 ACP,  and .223 rifle ammo were all over $1 per round, IF you can find it. Midway, for example, is completely out of all popular calibers.


----------



## kom526

I've been looking at auctions from rasmus and they usually have a gun shop up for auction every 3-4 months. The current shop that's up has tons of ammo and some VERY nice hardware. Find yourself a local FFL person and load up.


----------



## kom526

There's one coming up on the 5th at Green Manor farm that I'm going to hit up.


----------



## Gilligan

kom526 said:


> There's one coming up on the 5th at Green Manor farm that I'm going to hit up.


Link? They don't have anything on their web site schedule page...


----------



## Kyle

Very glad I stocked up two years ago.

Even .22 is steep when you can find it.

Just remember your video game training if Civil War II breaks out.  Pickup the ammo packs after ever kill.


----------



## Monello

I think the boy scouts charged us a penny per round of .22 ammo back in the 1970s.


----------



## GURPS

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/pistol/9mm/ 

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/pistol/45acp/ 

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/223/ 

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/556/ 

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/762x39/ 

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/762x54/


----------



## Kyle

"Product Not Found" over and over.


----------



## GURPS

Keep Clicking .....









						1000 Round Ammo Can - 9x19 Ball 124 grain FMJ Ammunition By Prvi Partizan - PPN9MC - Limit 1 | SGAmmo.com
					

1000 Round Can - 9x19 Ball 124 grain FMJ Ammo By Prvi Partizan - PPN9MC20x50 round boxes packed in a M2A1 ammo canBrass case, boxer primer, non corrosive, non-magnetic projectile.Made in Serbia




					www.sgammo.com
				












						1000 Round Case - 9mm Luger 115 Grain FMJ Steel Case Wolf Ammo Made By TCW - Limit 1 | SGAmmo.com
					

1000 Round Case of 9mm Luger 115 Grain FMJ Steel Case Wolf Ammo For Sale Made By TCW50 Rounds per box, 20 boxes per case. Made By Tula Cartridge Works, Headstamp on observed lots reads 'Tulammo 9mm Luger'Projectile is bi-metal, magnetic jacket with lead core




					www.sgammo.com
				












						500 round case - 9mm Luger 115 grain FMJ Steel case Wolf Polyformance or Military Classic Ammo - Limit 2 | SGAmmo.com
					

SGAmmo, the best website for buying ammo on line with cheap ammunition prices and bulk in-stock inventory




					www.sgammo.com


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> "Product Not Found" over and over.


Exactly. And one of several reasons I never bother with gunbot most of the time.

My own stocks are....fine.  ;-)  Just debating whether or not to quadruple my investment.


----------



## GURPS

500 round case - 45 Auto 230 grain FMJ Steel Case Silver Bear Ammo Made in Russia by Barnual | SGAmmo.com
					

SGAmmo, bulk ammo fulfillment family owned and operated, Stillwater OK




					www.sgammo.com
				












						500 Round Case - 45 Auto - ACP 230 grain FMJ Steel Case Tula Ammo - TA452300 - Limit 1 | SGAmmo.com
					

45 ACP 230 grain FMJ Steel Case Tula Ammo SPECIFICATIONS: Mfg Item Num: TA452300 Category: AMMO CENTERFIRE Caliber :45 Automatic Colt Pistol (ACP) Bullet Type :Full Metal Jacket Bullet Weight :230 GR Rounds-box :50 Rounds Per Box, 10 Boxes Per Case Non-corrosive




					www.sgammo.com


----------



## GURPS

45ACP Tulammo 230gr FMJ Ammo, 500rd Case.


----------



## Monello

I target shoot a .22.  I don't have an issue finding ammo in Texas.  Or at least I didn't the last time I purchased.  I have around 3,000 rounds under the bed, so that should last for a while.


----------



## Gilligan

Good to have you doing all the ground work, M!...LOL. Tanks a million.


----------



## black dog

Cough.... Cough...Cough... I recall mentioning buying a Dillon press and learning to reload here a bunch of times years back...

But if one didnt learn to buy it cheap and stack it deep after the Clinton administration you were foolish....


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Cough.... Cough...Cough... I recall mentioning buying a Dillon press and learning to reload here a bunch of times years back...
> 
> But if one didnt learn to buy it cheap and stack it deep after the Clinton administration you were foolish....


I had to buy more steel shelving....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> My own stocks are....fine.  ;-)  Just debating whether or not to quadruple my investment.


How do you think I keep my ammo stock up.  A box here... a box there.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> How do you think I keep my ammo stock up.  A box here... a box there.


ah ha!!  Classic business threat...employee pilferage..


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> ah ha!!  Classic business threat...employee pilferage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150720


I thought that was part of the company profit sharing program.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I thought that was part of the company profit sharing program.



Oh hell no....that's where all the company profits go, yes..but there was no sharing involved.


----------



## kom526

Gilligan said:


> Link? They don't have anything on their web site schedule page...











						Public Auction Sale: Sportsman Consignment Auction  - Mechanicsville, MD
					

Large database of live auctions.  Auctioneers you may post your Auction listings FREE!  Search by Area - Auctioneer - Category - Keyword.  Site contains full listings, photos, Auctioneer links and information.  Free for Auctioneers and free for Auction goers.




					www.auctionzip.com
				











						Public Auction Sale: Summer 2020 Coin & Firearm Auction (ONLINE) - Alexandria, VA
					

Large database of live auctions.  Auctioneers you may post your Auction listings FREE!  Search by Area - Auctioneer - Category - Keyword.  Site contains full listings, photos, Auctioneer links and information.  Free for Auctioneers and free for Auction goers.




					www.auctionzip.com
				









						Rasmus Online Auctions & Business Liquidations
					






					rasmus.com
				








						Rasmus Online Auctions & Business Liquidations
					






					rasmus.com


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> ...are truly insane!  I never thought I'd see the day when 9mm luger. .45 ACP,  and .223 rifle ammo were all over $1 per round, IF you can find it. Midway, for example, is completely out of all popular calibers.



You should communicate more with SGI's wife.  As of this morning I still had 2 -100rnd boxes of 9mm - about $40 each I think.  Got some 38spl and 357 as well but when this is gone not sure when the next batch comes in or at how much.


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> https://rasmus.com/auctions/fQqG5HA...-Estate-Tools-Equip-Home-and-Hunting---Hume--



*Is that some of John Parlett Sr's stuff?   Right address and it looks like the inside of his large polebarn.....*[/url]


----------



## Gilligan

TPD said:


> You should communicate more with SGI's wife.  As of this morning I still had 2 -100rnd boxes of 9mm - about $40 each I think.  Got some 38spl and 357 as well but when this is gone not sure when the next batch comes in or at how much.


SGI?

But seriously...I'm well stocked., thanks. Always have been. I was just commenting on the insane prices that area round lately.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> SGI?
> 
> But seriously...I'm well stocked., thanks. Always have been. I was just commenting on the insane prices that area round lately.


I am dumping small rifle and pistol primers for 600+ dollars a case of 5,000    When SS109 hits a 1.50 a round I believe there is 12 -14 cans of 420 rds I will get rid of..  The primers were 135 a case locally and the 109 was 129 a can delivered from Palmetto.   People are foolish.
The bestie told be that Walmart was dumping 700 adl's and Savage Axis 2's two weeks ago for 79 to 99 bucks a piece. I drove to stores in OH and IN for two days buying them. This was the first days haul.  8 700's and 3 Savage Axis 2's


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I am dumping small rifle and pistol primers for 600+ dollars a case of 5,000    When SS109 hits a 1.50 a round I believe there is 12 -14 cans of 420 rds I will get rid of..  The primers were 135 a case locally and the 109 was 129 a can delivered from Palmetto.   People are foolish.
> The bestie told be that Walmart was dumping 700 adl's and Savage Axis 2's two weeks ago for 79 to 99 bucks a piece. I drove to stores in OH and IN for two days buying them. This was the first days haul.  8 700's and 3 Savage Axis 2's
> 
> View attachment 150727


Just...wow. When the SHTF, those are priceless..


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Just...wow. When the SHTF, those are priceless..


Wanna guess what my circle is getting for Christmas this year.....  A 223 or a 243......


----------



## kom526

black dog said:


> *Is that some of John Parlett Sr's stuff?   Right address and it looks like the inside of his large polebarn.....*[/url]


The Parlett's sold the farm a few years ago.


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> The Parlett's sold the farm a few years ago.



Interesting, do John jr and Joe still live next to and across the street from dads house?


----------



## kom526

black dog said:


> Interesting, do John jr and Joe still live next to and across the street from dads house?


John Jr lives Next to the old house as far as I know.


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> John Jr lives Next to the old house as far as I know.


Yes in the brick home about 15 years old and the large garage on the back left. 

So Joe is across the street from Sr's house with the white pillars out front and works his crabbing supply biz out of the chicken house to the right.
I believe its John Jr's son that lives to the left of Joes house facing it in the brick home off Rt6 about 100 yards.


----------



## UglyBear

black dog said:


> I am dumping small rifle and pistol primers for 600+ dollars a case of 5,000    When SS109 hits a 1.50 a round I believe there is 12 -14 cans of 420 rds I will get rid of..  The primers were 135 a case locally and the 109 was 129 a can delivered from Palmetto.   People are foolish.
> The bestie told be that Walmart was dumping 700 adl's and Savage Axis 2's two weeks ago for 79 to 99 bucks a piece. I drove to stores in OH and IN for two days buying them. This was the first days haul.  8 700's and 3 Savage Axis 2's
> 
> View attachment 150727


Great, now I’ll have to go deal with feelings of extreme inadequacy.  Haven’t felt that in like ever.  Dang you.  

BTW, Walmart in PF on Friday had 22lr (both plinking and HP) for <$0.07/rnd!!! Pre-pandemic prices!!! After I left their supply was greatly dwindled.


----------



## black dog

If you entered my sanctum you would see decades of hording into the conex containers.... lol

 I really want to be at the auction my son has when I croak....   And Gilligan's also...


----------



## black dog

UglyBear said:


> Great, now I’ll have to go deal with feelings of extreme inadequacy.  Haven’t felt that in like ever.  Dang you.
> 
> BTW, Walmart in PF on Friday had 22lr (both plinking and HP) for <$0.07/rnd!!! Pre-pandemic prices!!! After I left their supply was greatly dwindled.



7 cents is pre-pandemic pricing?  The last cases of Fed Match standard and HV 22lr I bought was 4.5 cents per round.
A few months ago I bought a few cases of Fed Automatch 325 boxes at like 13.79 and cases of Aguila 22lr Pistol and Rifle Match for 26.95 a brick. cases shipped free...   When its cheap Stack it Deep.               Even Menello keeps a case close by...

Next year when this stupidness has past, keep your eyes on Palmetto State Armory for sales on centerfire, Target Sports with free case shipping and sometimes MidwayUSA when they offer free shipping with spending 49.95 or more.


----------



## Kyle

Nephew went to the Chantilly Gun Show yesterday and told me that they were asking $.085 a round on M855 and 7.62x51 bulk was over a dollar a round. 

Glad I stocked up in 2018.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Nephew went to the Chantilly Gun Show yesterday and told me that they were asking $.085 a round on M855 and 7.62x51 bulk was over a dollar a round.
> 
> Glad I stocked up in 2018.



Online its stupider than that... Next month I go on overtime selling...

My brother said like the movie...... Hold....Hold...... 

 Ain't Merica Great.....


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Wal-Mart actually had some 22 today. 

They had a few boxes of 350 Legend that I grabbed since MD passed straight-wall rifle cartridge hunting in shotgun counties this year. Hunting with my AR should be fun.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> They had a few boxes of 350 Legend that I grabbed since MD passed straight-wall rifle cartridge hunting in shotgun counties this year. Hunting with my AR should be fun.



That. I can now hunt with my .50 AR or my .45 Colt lever gun...and it's sure about time.  Have not replaced my .45-70 yet..but that's going to happen too.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> That. I can now hunt with my .50 AR or my .45 Colt lever gun...and it's sure about time.  Have not replaced my .45-70 yet..but that's going to happen too.



It was pretty nice only having to buy a $200 upper vs. the slug gun I was looking at. 

We'll see how effective this 350 Legend round is though.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> It was pretty nice only having to buy a $200 upper vs. the slug gun I was looking at.
> 
> We'll see how effective this 350 Legend round is though.



I figure the .50 Beo isn't far off a typical modern blackpowder .50..or even a 12 ga sabot round..  I won't be taking any shots much over 100 yards...where I hunt (woods and thicket with some open spaces here and there) that's "long range" anyway.


----------



## Ken King

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hunting with my AR should be fun.


Don't go with a full magazine.  DNR says "Deer may not be hunted with a firearm that is loaded with more than *eight cartridges or shells*. Magazines do not have to be physically blocked."


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Ken King said:


> Don't go with a full magazine.  DNR says "Deer may not be hunted with a firearm that is loaded with more than *eight cartridges or shells*. Magazines do not have to be physically blocked."



Thanks. Got me some 5 round mags just for that reason.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Don't go with a full magazine.  DNR says "Deer may not be hunted with a firearm that is loaded with more than *eight cartridges or shells*. Magazines do not have to be physically blocked."



The mid-size .50 Beo mag is 7 rounds..the small one is 4. Them some big buwetts..   I have a couple 10-round mags, which are the largest they  make for the .50 Beo, and they are roughly same size as the standard 30-round 5.56 magazine.  I'll be hunting with the 4-round mag. In all the years I've hunted deer I've never gotten the chance to take a "second shot" if the first one missed...


----------



## Kyle

Would have been nice if they'd allowed rifles back when I did hunt. 

My pick would have been my .357 Marlin.   

Good Luck with the .50.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Would have been nice if they'd allowed rifles back when I did hunt.
> 
> My pick would have been my .357 Marlin.
> 
> Good Luck with the .50.



We've got quite the little "herd" building up right here on my property.


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> The mid-size .50 Beo mag is 7 rounds..the small one is 4. Them some big buwetts..   I have a couple 10-round mags, which are the largest they  make for the .50 Beo, and they are roughly same size as the standard 30-round 5.56 magazine.  I'll be hunting with the 4-round mag. In all the years I've hunted deer I've never gotten the chance to take a "second shot" if the first one missed...


With the .50 Beo a well placed shot should kill and gut the deer all at once.


----------



## Kyle

Ken King said:


> With the .50 Beo a well placed shot should kill and gut the deer all at once.



... and butcher, wrap and stack?


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> With the .50 Beo a well placed shot should kill and gut the deer all at once.



Believe it or not..the .50 Beo muzzle velocity and impact energy are less than some of the better 12-ga sabot rounds that are of similar weight.


----------



## General Lee

Gilligan said:


> Believe it or not..the .50 Beo muzzle velocity and impact energy are less than some of the better 12-ga sabot rounds that are of similar weight.


Yep. I was just comparing a couple of my .45-70 brands and my Hornady SST 12ga. slugs have considerably more velocity and energy. Compared both the 300gr and 405gr 45-70. The SST's are 300 gr.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Even Monello keeps a case close by...


I have to watch my overall weight in the RV.  I just have 3-4 boxes 30-30 rounds.  2 boxes of shotgun slugs.  3 boxes of assorted sizes of shotgun bird shot.  8 boxes of .40 and around 1,000 rounds of .22.  1 of these days I'm going to go deer hunting while on the road.  Texas is probably the best bet.  Now I just need to find a place to sit for a few hours in the woods next time I'm down there.


----------



## TPD

We got 22 in-stock today - less then 6 cents/round.  Still can't get no canning jars to shoot at though....


----------



## Bonehead

Holy crap I just looked at my normal source no 5.56 for less than 500+ for a thousand, unless they are steel case and they are 400 !!


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I have to watch my overall weight in the RV.  I just have 3-4 boxes 30-30 rounds.  2 boxes of shotgun slugs.  3 boxes of assorted sizes of shotgun bird shot.  8 boxes of .40 and around 1,000 rounds of .22.  1 of these days I'm going to go deer hunting while on the road.  Texas is probably the best bet.  Now I just need to find a place to sit for a few hours in the woods next time I'm down there.



Very good, 
 I will add this, if you are on the road and you have problems finding what you need PM me with your needs and a shipping address and I will gladly take care of it.  Speaking of slugs, one of the Walmarts tht I bought a few rifles in had 12 ga Lightfield slugs discounted for 5 bucks a box. I have 20 5rd boxes of those also if you shoot 12ga...


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


> Still can't get no canning jars to shoot at though....


The Patina Lady will not be happy.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> We got 22 in-stock today - less then 6 cents/round.


I don't even have a gun, but I feel this overwhelming desire to buy some 22s.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> The Patina Lady will not be happy.



We have a lot of (insert description here) ladies that will not be happy.  Very frustrating


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> I don't even have a gun, but I feel this overwhelming desire to buy some 22s.



What came first - the chicken or the egg...


----------



## Kyle

TPD said:


> What came first - the chicken or the egg...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## glhs837

Glad I bought 1,000 each for the .22 and 9mm when FBS got those in a while back. Been too busy to deplete them much. 

Sneakers. go ahead and get yourself a .22, lots of fun. That was my first one was a Ruger 10/22 takedown. I think $250 bucks, maybe $300, disassembles in literally a second or so, stores in it's nice nylon case. If you've not shot before instruction isnt that expensive and there's great instructors around.


----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> If you've not shot before


Used to shoot competition and have had all the safety training for hunting.  I'd spend hours in the woods or on the beach plinking with a 22LR.


----------



## Kyle

MIDWAY USA has IMI 62gr 5.56 in stock right now.


----------



## Gilligan

Spent some quality time with the missus at Flat Broke today, lightening up her supply of .45ACP, 9mm and .22LR.  That girl can shoot.


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> Spent some quality time with the missus at Flat Broke today, lightening up her supply of .45ACP, 9mm and .22LR.  That girl can shoot.



was this before or after you went to JoAnn  Fabrics?


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> was this before or after you went to JoAnn  Fabrics?


----------



## Gilligan

TPD said:


> was this before or after you went to JoAnn  Fabrics?



I don't get it..


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Spent some quality time with the missus at Flat Broke today, lightening up her supply of .45ACP, 9mm and .22LR.  That girl can shoot.


 Now I'm not saying anything, butt when I attended the HQL course with that nice couple, he taught us large handed folks, she taught those with more.... "diminutive" hands.... I'm sure it doesn't mean anything.....


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> I don't get it..



Sappy will be along shortly to explain...


----------



## Monello

Sneakers said:


> I don't even have a gun, but I feel this overwhelming desire to buy some 22s.


A few years ago we had a cast & blast weekend.  Camped out in a state forest while fishing and target shooting.  1 of the guys wasn't much of a shooter.  We had a mix of long guns and pistols.  Everyone was encouraged to try the different firearms.  The non shooter wasn't having much fun.  I convinced him to try my .22 Beretta.  He really enjoyed it.  No kick and it puts a whole in the paper just like the larger caliber guns.  Bonus is the Beretta has the same hand feel as the Navy sidearm.  Not too heavy, not too light, just right.


----------



## glhs837

Monello said:


> A few years ago we had a cast & blast weekend.  Camped out in a state forest while fishing and target shooting.  1 of the guys wasn't much of a shooter.  We had a mix of long guns and pistols.  Everyone was encouraged to try the different firearms.  The non shooter wasn't having much fun.  I convinced him to try my .22 Beretta.  He really enjoyed it.  No kick and it puts a whole in the paper just like the larger caliber guns.  Bonus is the Beretta has the same hand feel as the Navy sidearm.  Not too heavy, not too light, just right.




My buddy felt the same way about my 10/22 takedown.


----------



## Kyle

I need to make another order!


----------



## Gilligan

My back is killing me....but it's stacked.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> My back is killing me....but it's stacked.
> 
> View attachment 151312



At least you know one needs to shoot sh!t tons more when shooting inaccurate spray and pray rifles....


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> At least you know one needs to shoot sh!t tons more when shooting inaccurate spray and pray rifles....


I can always revert to one of my 6.5 rifles in a pinch...


----------



## black dog

6.5 is for the Swiss and girls that cant take some recoil.....


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> 6.5 is for the Swiss and girls that cant take some recoil.....


Thought Swiss was 7.5?


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Thought Swiss was 7.5?












						6.5×55mm Swedish - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Thought Swiss was 7.5?



 This Marine Weeps....


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> I need to make another order!



 Do you have a 60 or a 240 Bravo to shoot it in?     Thats a lot of delinking...


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> This Marine Weeps....











						7.5×55mm Swiss - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> 7.5×55mm Swiss - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org




 One is still very popular with the Swiss and the elderly, and one is long dead....


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> One is still very popular with the Swiss and the elderly, and one is long dead....


Count me among the elderly then, cause I still like my Garand and 30:06/7.62x63


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Count me among the elderly then, cause I still like my Garand and 30:06/7.62x63


  Garands shoot a mans bullet. 
I shoot the piss out of my Garands, I shoot at least two vintage high power matches a year, except this year...And I shoot once a month reduced 
(200 yds) at a local club I belong to.  
The good part, no more Nationals for me at Perry, what I shoot now days, has been moved to Atterburry in Indiana.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> 6.5 is for the Swiss and girls that cant take some recoil.....


Fine...there's always my PSL then... 

I have not shot the Creedmoor yet...looking forward to it.


----------



## Sneakers

Me and mine....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Thought Swiss was 7.5?


I thought it was a cheese.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I thought it was a cheese.


That's how it gets the holes.


----------



## my-thyme

How was the auction Sat?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> That's how it gets the holes.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Fine...there's always my PSL then...
> 
> I have not shot the Creedmor yet...looking forward to it.



Full Disclosure, One of the 700's I bought in 243 will be re-barreled and restocked in 6.5 Creedmoor this winter.  
What I have seen in the last two years out to 750 they are lasers.... And its cheaper to shoot than 308...
If I decide to do a Savage instead I will buy the wrench and do it myself...


----------



## Gilligan

Got a free sample of the their 7.54x54r frangible rounds with my last order of tracer. Anyone have any experience with that type of ammo in semiautomatic rifles?  Curious if it still runs the action OK.


----------



## black dog

I have run a bunch of 357 Sig but no rifle...


----------



## Kyle

I just had a 1k+ arrive by ups


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I just had a 1k+ arrive by ups


Love it. My UPS and USPS delivery drivers just leave the boxes at the shop door.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Love it. My UPS and USPS delivery drivers just leave the boxes at the shop door.


UPS has dropped packages in the front seat of the Sling if I leave the garage door open.  I'm looking all over for the damned thing...


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> UPS has dropped packages in the front seat of the Sling if I leave the garage door open.  I'm looking all over for the damned thing...


I'm pretty sure that ammo deliveries are supposed to require a signature though....


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> I'm pretty sure that ammo deliveries are supposed to require a signature though....


They've pretty much been working around that for the 'no covid contact' stuff.  I haven't signed for anything since January.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

:Walks past the armory area...observes #2 son loading AR mags out of a 1000-round bucket.:

Me: "Son..goin' shootin'? "
Son: :"yeah..me and usual shooting buddy are"
Me: "you realize that chit is going for $1 a round now?"
Son: :shockedface:
ME: "LMFAO...yr good...just don't let the stack get too low before you warn me".


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> :Walks past the armory area...observes #2 son loading AR mags out of a 1000-round bucket.:
> 
> Me: "Son..goin' shootin'? "
> Son: :"yeah..me and usual shooting buddy are"
> Me: "you realize that chit is going for $1 a round now?"
> Son: :shockedface:
> ME: "LMFAO...yr good...just don't let the stack get too low before you warn me".


Yeah I had one tell me to get ammo for him too, when I ordered. 

He didn't like the bill.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Yeah I had one tell me to get ammo for him too, when I ordered.
> 
> He didn't like the bill.


Methinks the two know each other...


----------



## General Lee

Gilligan said:


> I'm pretty sure that ammo deliveries are supposed to require a signature though....


Nope. Unless certain vendors require it but I haven’t seen that request or requirement yet. 

Let me edit that: if they are “supposed” to, most are not Lol.


----------



## black dog

What a novel idea, all this time I could have been charging my kid for ammo.... damn.......


----------



## Sneakers

David said:


> Well, if we have another round of SharonaVirus this fall/winter, and based on the fact that many store shelves are still bare of essential products like cleaning supplies and Lysol, might be a good investment. I am planning to load up on 1-2 months of food. And, some TP too. If the supply chains are still this tight, another round of the disease isn't going to be pretty.


Nevermind the virus.... think about the day after election.


----------



## GURPS

David said:


> I am planning to load up on 1-2 months of food. And, some TP too. If the supply chains are still this tight, another round of the disease isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Methinks the two know each other...


Yep. 

Thinking about getting some trigger time in this weekend.  Hopefully the weather won't #### it up.


----------



## Kyle

David said:


> Well, if we have another round of SharonaVirus this fall/winter, and based on the fact that many store shelves are still bare of essential products like cleaning supplies and Lysol, might be a good investment. I am planning to load up on 1-2 months of food. And, some TP too. If the supply chains are still this tight, another round of the disease isn't going to be pretty.


If I get a notice of anything in stock from one of the items or places I'm tracking, I'll post it here.


----------



## Kyle

IMI Ammo 5.56x45mm NATO 55 Grain M193 Full Metal Jacket (FMJ) Boat
					

Established in 1933, IMI is a defense systems house specializing in the development, integration, manufacturing and life cycle support of modern land,...




					www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## black dog

Did you guys see that Palmetto but in a bid for Remington's Ammunition business?


----------



## Kyle

IMI Ammo 5.56x45mm NATO 62 Grain M855 SS109 Penetrator Full Metal
					

Established in 1933, IMI is a defense systems house specializing in the development, integration, manufacturing and life cycle support of modern land,...




					www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Happy 9 mm day.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> Happy 9 mm day.


Ha, I started celebrating early — yesterday was the Happy 9 Mak Day!
Us Commies party earlier, but come up just a mm short


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> ...  but come up just a mm short




that is your wife's problems


----------



## Louise

David said:


> Well, if we have another round of SharonaVirus this fall/winter, and based on the fact that many store shelves are still bare of essential products like cleaning supplies and Lysol, might be a good investment. I am planning to load up on 1-2 months of food. And, some TP too. If the supply chains are still this tight, another round of the disease isn't going to be pretty.



Hope for change, and all that..  As in it was fine until the liberals had a melt down because their power changed.  Thank you President Trump for stopping the antiUSA critters in our Gov trying to change our lives forever. He ran because he hobnobbed with them, socially, and said this is a bunch of shiat. Trump 2020.  There is a reason for everything, and the fact that our current Prez’s name is Trump is icing on the cake.  You can’t get more ironic than that. Meant to be.   God bless the USA.  And for the haters that say he is a reality star; he, certainly is.  And, I love Melania’s shoes.

And, to stay on topic, my hub is a Marine.  We have been stocked and loaded for a long time.

And, thank you for this forum.


----------



## Kyle

MidwayUSA has this in again right now...









						IMI Ammo 5.56x45mm NATO 62 Grain M855 SS109 Penetrator Full Metal
					

Established in 1933, IMI is a defense systems house specializing in the development, integration, manufacturing and life cycle support of modern land,...




					www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Gilligan

Bob Bowman just got a bunch of MAG58 gun kits in...including steel and titanium tripods.


----------



## Kyle

Picked up a new revolver Saturday and took it down to Flat Broke today to try it out. ( New to me anyhow )

Went ahead and signed up for a membership and got it over with. 

I really hope they expand in the future to include a rifle range.


----------



## Bonehead

I packed away 1600 rounds on stripper clips and bandoliers today, my fingers are talking to me...The 1K case of 5.56 receipt was 304.50 must have been a while ago like maybe March.


----------



## Kyle

Bonehead said:


> I packed away 1600 rounds on stripper clips and bandoliers today, my fingers are talking to me...The 1K case of 5.56 receipt was 304.50 must have been a while ago like maybe March.




You ought to try hand loading en bloc clips.


----------



## black dog

You guys make me miss my personal slave....
 And if one buys LC 5.56 in cans you can get it on strippers already....


----------



## Kyle

Good day for loading 45.


----------



## glhs837

Buddy texted last night he had picked up some boxes on 9mm at Big Dogs. I mentioned I was set, having picked up 1,000 round box back in the spring. He told me BDs had 1,000 boxes, over $600....... Think I paid about $280ish from FBS.


----------



## Kyle

Nothing's cheap right now.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Good day for loading 45.


or loading 7.62x54r belts.  A tedious task regardless..


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> took it down to Flat Broke today to try it out.
> 
> I really hope they expand in the future to include a rifle range.


I was hoping to sight in several shooting sticks before SHTF in November, at 100 yards.  Also need to test a shotgun.

With tomorrow being a bland rainy day, was hoping to go to Flat Broke.

@Kyle , you saying they don’t have a rifle range? On their website they claim to allow pistol, rifle (up to 38 Lapua) and shotgun, both slug and 00. 

Are their lanes too short for effective sighting in of rifle at long distance?  I guess 25 yards is better than nothing.  Plus I really really don’t want to go to MDSA place.


----------



## UglyBear

Any chance of seeing other beloved somd.com personalities at Flat Broke tomorrow?  I’ll share some .223 ammo as a gesture of friendship (limit 10 rounds/ friendly gesture, and I can’t afford more than two friends)


----------



## Grumpy

Only 10?? geesh..


----------



## UglyBear

Grumpy said:


> Only 10?? geesh..


Have you checked the .223 prices lately?  For 10, I’m like your new best friend


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Only 10?? geesh..


Brush the dust off an MPD and claim all 20.


----------



## Grumpy

UglyBear said:


> Have you checked the .223 prices lately?  For 10, I’m like your new best friend


I don't shoot..just effing around..Good of you to share


----------



## Grumpy

Ken King said:


> Brush the dust off an MPD and claim all 20.


Which one?


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Which one?


Doesn't matter, he will only pay for two members.


----------



## Grumpy

Ken King said:


> Doesn't matter, he will only pay for two members.


I'll confer with the MPDs and see who wants to shoot..


----------



## Kyle

UglyBear said:


> I was hoping to sight in several shooting sticks before SHTF in November, at 100 yards.  Also need to test a shotgun.
> 
> With tomorrow being a bland rainy day, was hoping to go to Flat Broke.
> 
> @Kyle , you saying they don’t have a rifle range? On their website they claim to allow pistol, rifle (up to 38 Lapua) and shotgun, both slug and 00.
> 
> Are their lanes too short for effective sighting in of rifle at long distance?  I guess 25 yards is better than nothing.  Plus I really really don’t want to go to MDSA place.


It's 25 yards. You can sight in at that distance. No steel core though.

 I prefer to shoot at 100+ after that.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> It's 25 yards. You can sight in at that distance. No steel core though.
> 
> I prefer to shoot at 100+ after that.


Do you know if they might have a gun vise I can borrow for sighting in?


----------



## Kyle

UglyBear said:


> Do you know if they might have a gun vise I can borrow for sighting in?


Don't know about a vice, but I do know the have rifle rests you can use.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

glhs837 said:


> Buddy texted last night he had picked up some boxes on 9mm at Big Dogs. I mentioned I was set, having picked up 1,000 round box back in the spring. He told me BDs had 1,000 boxes, over $600....... Think I paid about $280ish from FBS.


I like Big Dogs, and they have plenty of ammo (in bulk) and weapons, but their prices have gone out of sight. Weapon I paid them $439 for in January they're now asking $799.


----------



## Bonehead

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I like Big Dogs, and they have plenty of ammo (in bulk) and weapons, but their prices have gone out of sight. Weapon I paid them $439 for in January they're now asking $799.


Have magazine prices gone sky high as well ?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Bonehead said:


> Have magazine prices gone sky high as well ?


Sorry, since I need none I haven't been looking.


----------



## UglyBear

Flat Broke Shooters — great place.  Clean, well arranged, good prices.  Great customer service, friendly RSOs — gave me some pointers.  Compared to MDSAR, much nicer customers too.


----------



## UglyBear

BTW, 20 rounds of .223 went unclaimed, but not un-shot


----------



## frequentflier

UglyBear said:


> Flat Broke Shooters — great place.  Clean, well arranged, good prices.  Great customer service, friendly RSOs — gave me some pointers.  Compared to MDSAR, much nicer customers too.


I look forward to going there once I finally get my firearm.


----------



## Kyle

Completed 625 rounds of 45acp this morning.

 I think I've got enough powder left for another three or 400 rounds.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> Completed 625 rounds of 45acp this morning.
> 
> I think I've got enough powder left for another three or 400 rounds.


At first I thought “Kyle shot 625 rounds in one morning? He’s either a bajiliionaire or he reloads”.  

Either way, I’m your long-lost, but much beloved nephew!


----------



## Kyle

UglyBear said:


> At first I thought “Kyle shot 625 rounds in one morning? He’s either a bajiliionaire or he reloads”.
> 
> Either way, I’m your long-lost, but much beloved nephew!


Actually my assistant, in the loading process, is one of my nephews.

I'm not a bazillionaire so I do have to reload. Been reloading 38, 357, 9mm & 45 for many years.

Nephew reloads 308 and other rifle cartridges. He did some 30:30 loads for one of my rifles that group beautifully.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> Nephew reloads 308 and other rifle cartridges. He did some 30:30 loads for one of my rifles that group beautifully.


Oh man!  I just got to shoot PS10 in 308 — and oh wow!!! I’m so in love with that round!  
Very different feel than 223 — so powerful, and flat trajectory .  
The rifle is almost twice the weight of normal AR15, and that makes it feel smooth and soft, almost no recoil; follow-ups are right on top of each other.


----------



## glhs837

frequentflier said:


> I look forward to going there once I finally get my firearm.



You don't have to wait, they have a wide selection of rental firearms.


----------



## Bonehead

UglyBear said:


> Oh man!  I just got to shoot PS10 in 308 — and oh wow!!! I’m so in love with that round!
> Very different feel than 223 — so powerful, and flat trajectory .
> The rifle is almost twice the weight of normal AR15, and that makes it feel smooth and soft, almost no recoil; follow-ups are right on top of each other.


PS 10 ?


----------



## Kyle

Bonehead said:


> PS 10 ?


He might mean PA10.

Palmetto Armory


----------



## frequentflier

glhs837 said:


> You don't have to wait, they have a wide selection of rental firearms.


I really want to train on the pistol I purchased but the whole process has been a $hit show at the place I purchased from.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> He might mean PA10.
> 
> Palmetto Armory


Yep, my bad, PA-10


			https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-gen2-pa10-20-rifle-length-308-win-stainless-steel-lightweight-m-lok-acs-l-ept-rifle-5165449241.html


----------



## glhs837

frequentflier said:


> I really want to train on the pistol I purchased but the whole process has been a $hit show at the place I purchased from.




Same here, I bought online and used FBS as my FFL so I just picked it up there. Depending on what you bought, they might have it for rent. The pistol I chose, the Ruger American is a bit of a dark horse, so they dont have it, but they carry a lot of of the common ones. You can select by type and brand to see if they do. 









						Rentals and Sales - Flat Broke Shooters LLC - Lexington Park, MD
					

Rentals & Sales Our inventory moves so quickly. Please call us to see what we have for sale at Flat Broke Shooters. Give Us a Call Gun Rentals Handgun - $15.00 /hour - $5.00 per Additional .22 Rifle - $15.00 /hour F4 Defense Recon Rifle - $20.00 /hour We have…




					flatbrokeshootersllc.com


----------



## Kyle

Got a heavy box from UPS yesterday.

500 rounds of 77 Gr. IMI.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Completed 625 rounds of 45acp this morning.
> 
> I think I've got enough powder left for another three or 400 rounds.


What are you using my friend?


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> What are you using my friend?


For 45?

AA#5 or Bullseye. I was using rainier plated 230s. now that they’re out of business I’ve been using berrys.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Got a heavy box from UPS yesterday.
> 
> 500 rounds of 77 Gr. IMI.


Thats a nice round for them.
My kid will be here early mon am for a week, then to Academi for school.
We will burn a few thou of 9mm and 77 gr that I loaded.

These are 124 gr Hytec coated in front of 5.4 Unique.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> For 45?
> 
> AA#5 or Bullseye. I was using rainier plated 230s. now that they’re out of business I’ve been using berrys.


Pm me a shipping address.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Thats a nice round for them.
> My kid will be here early mon am for a week, then to Academi for school.
> We will burn a few thou of 9mm and 77 gr that I loaded.
> 
> These are 124 gr Hytec coated in front of 5.4 Unique.


For 9 mm I’ve been loading 147’s with 4.6 gr AA#2.  They‘re a little hot but shoot nice out of the p226 and the marlin carbine.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> For 9 mm I’ve been loading 147’s with 4.6 gr AA#2.  They‘re a little hot but shoot nice out of the p226 and the marlin carbine.


Do you have enough #2?


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Do you have enough #2?


Yeah I’m good on powders. I picked up several last November when the local supplier managed to get his hands on some. As a matter of fact I just got done doing some 9 mm about a month and a half ago to finish off a half pound of it.

Seems the only thing that’s in short supply these days it doesn’t let up is primers.

I’ve saved all my small pistol primers for 9 mm since I don’t shoot that much 38 these days. And just before the shortage started I managed to get my hands on 1000 magnum small pistol primers.


----------



## black dog

I have 15 lbs or so of bullseye, 
I only use it for 38 wad cutters. 3.1 with a 147
 Thats like 27 billion rounds.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> I have 15 lbs or so of bullseye,
> I only use it for 38 wad cutters. 3.1 with a 147
> Thats like 27 billion rounds.
> View attachment 163894
> View attachment 163895


wow.

That looks like a friend of mines shed. He drives over to Green top in Virginia to get powder and always comes back with 4 and 8 pound containers.

that canister over on the far left might have antique value. lol


----------



## jrt_ms1995

black dog said:


> Thats like 27 billion rounds.


Getting pretty close to adequate there.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> wow.
> 
> That looks like a friend of mines shed. He drives over to Green top in Virginia to get powder and always comes back with 4 and 8 pound containers.
> 
> that canister over on the far left might have antique value. lol


I have a bunch of my gf's little square metal Hercules powder cans. 
 I probability have 200 + lbs of pulldown powder.
Imr 4198, blc2, 510, wc846. And others.


----------



## black dog

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Getting pretty close to adequate there.


Its about 34-35 thou 38's mid-range loads.


----------



## buddscreek

saw the boy yesterday.. said something about you blowing up


black dog said:


> Its about 34-35 thou 38's mid-range lol


----------



## black dog

buddscreek said:


> saw the boy yesterday.. said something about you blowing up


LOL.
 Excellent, he just might find what he is searching for.


----------

